# Leaseweb Opens up VPSes in Singapore



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 19, 2015)

Leaseweb recently announced their Singapore VPS line.  

Article: https://www.leaseweb.com/press/releases/leaseweb-expands-global-iaas-footprint-with-new-cloud-platform-in-asia

Because of their new opening, they're giving out 50% off on all VPS plans in Singapore.  This effectively gets you a 1 GB RAM VPS with 1 core and 40 GB HDD with 4 TB BW (at 1 Gbit) in Singapore for 3.50 SGD, or 2.52 USD equivalent.  Or get an 8 Core, 8 GB RAM, 160 GB HDD, 10 TB BW (1 Gbit) at 14.96 SGD, or 10.78 USD (Today rates).

Cool stuff!


----------



## zzrok (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone know how good is Leaseweb's network in APAC?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 19, 2015)

zzrok said:


> Anyone know how good is Leaseweb's network in APAC?



test IP: 103.254.153.18

Singapore network: http://bgp.he.net/AS59253

download test files: 

10 MB100 MB1,000 MB10,000 MB


----------



## sv01 (Oct 19, 2015)

Traceroute from Indonesia

 

traceroute to 103.254.153.18 (103.254.153.18), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 eh.kok (192.168.2.1) 0.306 ms 0.344 ms 0.393 ms
2 kok.eh (192.168.1.1) 1.530 ms 1.499 ms 1.549 ms
3 36.77.224.1 (36.77.224.1) 5.525 ms 5.772 ms 5.992 ms
4 121.subnet125-160-11.speedy.telkom.net.id (125.160.11.121) 4.659 ms 4.504 ms 4.476 ms
5 61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69) 6.136 ms 5.992 ms 5.948 ms
6 180.240.193.42 (180.240.193.42) 31.935 ms 30.821 ms 30.791 ms
7 * * *
8 198.190-240-180.static.telin.sg (180.240.190.198) 25.774 ms 24.700 ms 25.124 ms
9 180.240.204.10 (180.240.204.10) 25.160 ms 180.240.190.197 (180.240.190.197) 28.328 ms 28.440 ms
10 p10026.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.20) 28.964 ms 28.949 ms 25.380 ms
11 te0-0-0-4.gw3.sin3.asianetcom.net (202.147.32.101) 24.271 ms 26.408 ms 30.198 ms
12 be3.wr2.sin0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.164) 31.221 ms te0-2-0-0.wr1.sin0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.129) 25.734 ms be3.wr2.sin0.asianetcom.net (61.14.157.164) 31.328 ms
13 xe-0-1-1.gw1.sin2.pacnet.net (202.147.52.64) 25.204 ms 28.162 ms 26.711 ms
14 LSW-0011.asianetcom.net (61.14.147.69) 24.520 ms 26.815 ms 26.919 ms
15 et50.ce02.sin-11.leaseweb.net (103.254.152.203) 29.845 ms 26.073 ms et50.ce01.sin-11.leaseweb.net (103.254.152.201) 26.443 ms
16 mirror.sin11.sg.leaseweb.net (103.254.153.18) 29.972 ms 23.928 ms 29.964 ms
I can download at maximum speed (50mbps)

Comparison

Linode
 

1 eh.kok (192.168.2.1) 0.307 ms 0.399 ms 0.470 ms
2 kok.eh (192.168.1.1) 1.885 ms 1.871 ms 1.939 ms
3 36.77.224.1 (36.77.224.1) 5.664 ms 5.960 ms 6.098 ms
4 121.subnet125-160-11.speedy.telkom.net.id (125.160.11.121) 5.387 ms 5.346 ms 5.431 ms
5 61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69) 6.322 ms 5.506 ms 6.255 ms
6 180.240.193.42 (180.240.193.42) 38.979 ms 26.944 ms 38.633 ms
7 * * *
8 198.190-240-180.static.telin.sg (180.240.190.198) 23.336 ms 25.164 ms 23.087 ms
9 180.240.190.197 (180.240.190.197) 24.978 ms 24.892 ms 180.240.204.10 (180.240.204.10) 25.266 ms
10 63949.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.235) 29.833 ms 26.481 ms 30.089 ms
11 139.162.0.6 (139.162.0.6) 26.255 ms 30.035 ms 26.401 ms
12 xxxxxxxxx 30.624 ms 27.024 ms 24.454 ms

Dediserve


```
1  eh.kok (192.168.2.1)  0.291 ms  0.370 ms  0.439 ms
 2  kok.eh (192.168.1.1)  1.599 ms  1.803 ms  1.946 ms
 3  36.77.224.1 (36.77.224.1)  18.354 ms  18.802 ms  19.323 ms
 4  121.subnet125-160-11.speedy.telkom.net.id (125.160.11.121)  4.536 ms  5.259 ms  5.316 ms
 5  61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69)  5.290 ms  5.355 ms  5.129 ms
 6  180.240.193.42 (180.240.193.42)  30.877 ms  30.568 ms  30.548 ms
 7  * * *
 8  198.190-240-180.static.telin.sg (180.240.190.198)  26.293 ms  28.785 ms  28.495 ms
 9  180.240.204.10 (180.240.204.10)  28.455 ms  24.796 ms  25.053 ms
10  38001.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.86)  23.388 ms  23.194 ms  25.167 ms
11  * * *
12  xxxxxxxx  26.536 ms  29.949 ms *
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 20, 2015)

Leaseweb's network in APAC isn't bad at all.  It's fairly reliable and works the way I want it to.  I mean right now it's not as up to par as some of the other networks such as Host.sg or Softlayer, but it's much better than that New Media Express blend.  

Source: I've had a dedicated server in Leaseweb's Singapore DC for a while now.  I also had one on New Media Express's network but that horsecrap was full of packet loss regularly during peak hours (this is from multiple points of monitoring).  I've been in Host.sg's network and I've got nothing to say besides pretty damn solid.  I spun up a VPS instance in Softlayer's Singapore location and it was also pretty good.  Honestly Leaseweb is probably the best in terms of the reliability + cost department.


----------



## winnervps (Oct 20, 2015)

I've met Alanwoo in the past. He offered me a slightly different pricing in SG location, a US$ 60 / MBps. Well I understood that bandwidth in SG is expensive though. But their business model that doesn't allow TUN/TAP would slightly a matter for anyone anyhow. What would you get for a 25 MBps Network? He will capped you off, for doing a 95th percentile above 25 MBps ;( (That's why he prohibit running any proxy/tun/tor and any other means of bandwidth hunger application (Normal price for a server comes only with a standard volume of 2 TB/mo or like said price per MBps).

The opposite fact (the good one) that I knew is he has a quality transit all over the place within APAC. He is member of several SG transit (SG doesn't have a single local peering, like LAX for Los Angeles, LIX for London, etc.). Most providers will have Equinix and/or SGIX in their transit, but Alanwoo does have 10 or more of them  (including the King of Telco in SG, SingTel -which I heard has the most expensive transit all over the place)

PS: So sorry not to mention, Alanwoo is the owner of NewMediaExpress


----------



## emdad (Oct 25, 2015)

Price increased almost 75%. 



sv01 said:


> Traceroute from Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have a statement on WHT about this. I get much better ping & speed to my box now.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1496154&p=9559097#post9559097


----------

